# Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?



## Administrator (6. Juli 2005)

*Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mahatma77 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*

Wer hat sich die Option "Ich spiele keine MMOs" ausgedacht? Die Frage geht doch eindeutig und unmißverständlich an MMO-Spieler, nicht an Nicht-MMO-Spieler ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*



			
				Mahatma77 am 06.07.2005 08:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat sich die Option "Ich spiele keine MMOs" ausgedacht? Die Frage geht doch eindeutig und unmißverständlich an MMO-Spieler, nicht an Nicht-MMO-Spieler ...



*seufz*
Sonst regen sich die Leute immer auf, wenn es eine solche Option nicht gibt (Kein Interesse, spiele das Game nicht, etc.) und nun ist die Option da und nun nörgeln welche weil es sie gibt.


----------



## firewalker2k (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*



			
				Mahatma77 am 06.07.2005 08:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat sich die Option "Ich spiele keine MMOs" ausgedacht? Die Frage geht doch eindeutig und unmißverständlich an MMO-Spieler, nicht an Nicht-MMO-Spieler ...



Hm, eigentlich gehört so eine Antwort ja zu jeder Umfrage dazu 

EDIT: Da fehlt noch "Mir egal"


----------



## LowriderRoxx (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*

Was ist "großvolumig"? 500MB? 1GB? 5GB? 
Egal, ich würds auf jeden Fall eher downloaden.


----------



## Blackout (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 06.07.2005 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist "großvolumig"? 500MB? 1GB? 5GB?
> Egal, ich würds auf jeden Fall eher downloaden.




Sagen wir mal so, wenn ich Everquest 2 neuinstalliere und es ja dann automatisch auf den neuesten Stand gebracht wird inklusive beider Addons und zusätzlichen Inhalten, dauert der Download trotzdem 5MBit (ich hab 6MBit nur der Downloadserver gibt nicht mehr *g*) gut und gerne 1 1/2 stunden... da frage ich mich, was machen user die nur kleines dsl haben? den ganzen tag downloaden?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*

Ich bevorzuge die "Spiel+Add-On normal von Datenträger installieren, erst dann Patches/Updates runterladen"-Methode - völlig unabhängig davon, ob's ein Online- oder Offline-Spiel ist.


----------



## one88 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.07.2005 08:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahatma77 am 06.07.2005 08:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann wird die Frage aber an ALLE gestellt


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*



			
				one88 am 07.07.2005 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 06.07.2005 08:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es muss aber eine Antwortmöglichkeit geben, um den Poll "wegzuklicken", damit man zum nächten gelangen kann, falls einen der aktuelle nicht interessiert.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*



			
				one88 am 07.07.2005 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wird die Frage aber an ALLE gestellt



Ja und? Wo ist das Problem, wenn man angeben kann, daß man MMOs nicht spielt? Dadurch wird doch das Ergebnis weniger verfälscht, als wenn es KEINE solche Antwort geben würde. Da würden viele einfach was anklicken, damit der Poll beantwortet ist, weil er einem ja sonst wie Sauerbier laufend wieder angeboten wird. Auch eine Auswertung sollte nicht so schwer fallen, wenn man wie, daß eben z.B. 60% kein Interesse an MMO-Games haben.


----------



## SiSBulle (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*

Jetzt sollte man nur noch wissen, was "MMO" heisst... 
Ich liebe diese geile Abkürzungen, bei denen nur Insider drauskommen


----------



## Gunter (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*



			
				SiSBulle am 21.07.2005 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sollte man nur noch wissen, was "MMO" heisst...
> Ich liebe diese geile Abkürzungen, bei denen nur Insider drauskommen


Massively-Multiplayer-Online (-Spiele), sowas weiß man doch...


----------



## Freestyler-AT-PC (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*

Heist das Counter strike?

Seas Free


----------



## oneof1 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*



			
				Freestyler-AT-PC am 23.07.2005 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Heist das Counter strike?
> 
> Seas Free



Eigentlich fehlt da meiner Meinung nach noch das RPG am Ende.
Außerdem sind bei Massively-Multiplayer-Online-Role-Play-Games Hunderte bis Tausende Spieler auf einem Server unterwegs.
Zu CS würde nur Multiplayer-Online-Game zutreffen, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Solon25 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*



			
				oneof1 am 31.07.2005 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich fehlt da meiner Meinung nach noch das RPG am Ende.


Nein warum? Es gibt ja z.B. auch MMO*RTS* Game(s)


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.07.2005 08:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahatma77 am 06.07.2005 08:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stimmt  -

trotzdem ist die umfrage mal wieder ziemlich unnötig -
denn wer nicht  


> Download, aber nur falls billiger als verpackte Version



wählt - hat sie ja wohl nicht alle . 

wenn ich mir allering die ergebnisse so anschaue-  na ja


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage an alle MMO-Spieler: Würden Sie ein großvolumiges Addon eher downloaden oder eher als verpackte Version kaufen?*



Spoiler



scheiss forum


----------

